# Lye solution instead of crystals?



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought a liquid lye solution today, couldn't find crystals. I'm going to make some milk soap this weekend. How do I convert my recipe from crystals to liquid lye? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never heard of a liquid lye solution. If you mean something like Draino, I would NOT attempt it. As far as I know, only 100% lye crystals can be used, and they are getting harder to find. I can still get it at a small local hardware store, and Lowes sells it too I hear. 

If you use something that is not really lye, you will just be waisting your oils, and taking a risk of damaging your skin!

If there IS something called liquid lye, hopefully someone with more knowledge will clarify this for both of us.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

1. On your container of lye solution, first make sure it only contains water and lye ... nothing else.

2. Next check the bottle for your lye weight & water weight percentage (such as 50/50)

This means that 50% of your solution is lye and 50% of your solution is water.

Let's say that your recipe calls for 6 oz of lye and 16 oz water.

To get 6 oz of lye, you would need to use 12 oz of your 50/50 lye solution (6 oz of lye & 6 oz of water). You would be 10 oz short of liquid, so you would need to add that to your 50/50 lye solution.

Make sense? If not, check out nbr 1 & 2 above and let us know.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Cyndi, have you seen this before? Where do you get it? I have never heard of it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tinker, I haven't personally seen it, but I know it exists. MMS has a place on their lye calculator using liquid lye solution instead of crystal lye, so I know it is out there.

I did a quick internet search and did find that Rooto makes a 100% Lye liquid.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Cyndi--I've never heard of it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Did you buy this in a regular home improvement type store? There is a brand out there called Riobic or something like that, it's made to just pour down a clogged drain. If so, the lye solution will NOT work. It doesn't have a high enough % of the lye to do the job. All you are going to end up with is a snarfy mess.


----------

